# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Iron Python et visual studio

## kiwi645

Bonjour, 

Aprs avoir tent d'installer IronPython, j'ouvre mon visual studio 2008 (orcas), et en effet, il y a un nouveau champs "ironPython" dans la fenetre des nouveaux projets. 

Ceci dit, je ne peux que faire des WPF applications, (au mme titre que dans l'ironpython studio): 

http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wpfonlyjb9.png 

Alors que sur l'une de leur vido tutoriel, ils ont plus d'option: 

http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?i...optionsku3.png 

Comment corriger ce problme? :/ 

Je vous remercie d'avance de l'attention port  mon message. 

Kiwi

----------


## airod

est ce que ce n'est pas des options pour le futur?
est ce que ce n'est pas en cours d'intgration?

Mais dans VisualStudio Python on peut dj faire des WindowsApplications en Winform, alors ...

----------


## kiwi645

Non, j'ai russis sur mon windows priv.

----------


## zabibof

Bonjour,
Je profite de ce post pour demander s'il y a moyen d'intgrer IronPython dans Visual Studio 2005.
Merci

----------


## airod

j'interviens aussi pour dire que le framework Dot net et WxWindows sont trs proche en ce qui concerne le code. MMieux vaut se pencher sur WXpython alors... c'est tout aussi puissant que .net et c'est portable.

 :;):

----------

